# وفاء



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم

هل يصح دلاليًا استخدام تعبيرات مثل: الوفاء بالالتزامات، استيفاء الشروط...، أم أن كلمة الوفاء غير صحيحة لغويًا في هذا السياق؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Bakr

The Virgin said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل يصح دلاليًا استخدام تعبيرات مثل: الوفاء بالالتزامات، استيفاء الشروط...، أم أن كلمة الوفاء غير صحيحة لغويًا في هذا السياق؟
> 
> شكرا جزيلا


عليك السلام
ما معنى دلاليا ؟
هذه الكلمة أو الكلمات تستعمل في مثل هذا السياق..أو كما يقال متداولة..وما معنى صحيحة لغويا ؟ هل نظّر أحدهم  منتقدا هذا..حقيقة أريد أن أعرف..!ـ


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## I.K.S.

The Virgin said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل يصح دلاليًا استخدام تعبيرات مثل: الوفاء بالالتزامات، استيفاء الشروط...، أم أن كلمة الوفاء غير صحيحة لغويًا في هذا السياق؟
> 
> شكرا جزيلا



لاأرى ما يمنع ذلك 
نجد في الآية الأولى من سورة المائدة قوله تعالى:  ياأيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود
و كذلك نجد قوله تعالى: "وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم" في الآیه 40من سوره البقرة
ومن ثم يمكن إسقاط الوفاء بالعهود والعقود على ما شابه ذلك من الالفاظ كالمواثيق و الشروط و الالتزامات و غير ذلك مما يتراضى إليه الطرفان


----------



## The Virgin

لا تعليق بعد الاستشهاد بالنص القرآني
أشكر تفاعلكم كثيرا
أما بالنسبة لسؤال الأستاذ بكر فما قصدته هو السؤال عن صحة استخدام لفظ (الوفاء) من حيث المعنى في هذا السياق، حيث إن هناك من اعترض على ذلك باعتبار أن معنى كلمة وفاء: إخلاص، وبناء عليه لا يحبذ استخدامها هنا


----------

